# stoupa greece



## raztheman (Jul 21, 2012)

hi my wife and i would like to move out to greece how do i get started .


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you have lots and lots of money. Plenty patience. And can speak the language if you have no one to help you out for hours and hours in the various offices.


----------



## raztheman (Jul 21, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hope you have lots and lots of money. Plenty patience. And can speak the language if you have no one to help you out for hours and hours in the various offices.


looking to rent only wanted some basic info.


----------



## progpen (Aug 16, 2009)

*Also curious*



raztheman said:


> looking to rent only wanted some basic info.


I lived in Athens 20 years ago and am considering northern Greece as a possible destination.


----------

